# should second cat be the same breed?



## icemonger (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi, I have a 5 year old Bengal cat and I'm thinking of getting a second cat. Is it better for each cat if they were the same breed or does it no matter? i will be hoping the second cat will be around the same age. Unless it would be easy to get a kitten?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't think breed matters as much as personalities of each cat. Before getting the 2nd cat, have you looked into doing _proper introductions_ first? If not, I'd suggest reading from several resources (including our forum) and preparing yourself (and household) for some extra work and diligence to ensure a proper feline integration without too much stress on your cats and yourself and family members. So many people neglect doing the research needed ahead of time, and well...sometimes that neglect can work against them.

Kittens are easier for an older cat to get along with (since smaller kittens are less intimidating), but members also underestimate their care. You'd need to kitten-proof your entire home, make sure you've pre-selected a "saferoom" for the kitten for a few days minimum, give frequent feedings, provide more litter boxes, vet care, vaccinations, dewormings, licensing fees, etc. If you are well aware of all these things, I think you'd be fine.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

No it does not matter, but as TabbCatt said, personality matters. I realize sometimes it's hard, if not impossible, to assess a cat's personality before you bring it home. I would take things very slowly with introductions - search our sticky notes (archives) for cat to cat introductions and follow that advice for a smooth transition. Don't just throw them together and think they will love each other. You must take it slow.

Best wishes in your selection and welcome to the forum! Keep us posted on your choice.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I've never had a pedigree so I am a bit ignorant but I've had all sorts and I agree with Marcia - it all comes down to personality.


----------

